# Gentoo as DHCP server?

## Rain Designs

I am running a gaming server.  This is what I tried:

Gentoo Box -> switch ->client machines

when I tried to connect to the gentoo box in the game, it couldn't find the server.  I believe I have to set Gentoo up as a DHCP server.  The client machines had 169 ip's.  How can I set up Gentoo to run as a DHCP server?  Is a DHCP server the right thing for me?

Thanks in advance,

Rain

----------

## brain

 *Rain Designs wrote:*   

> I am running a gaming server.  This is what I tried:
> 
> Gentoo Box -> switch ->client machines
> 
> when I tried to connect to the gentoo box in the game, it couldn't find the server.  I believe I have to set Gentoo up as a DHCP server.  The client machines had 169 ip's.  How can I set up Gentoo to run as a DHCP server?  Is a DHCP server the right thing for me?
> ...

 

Your message is somewhat confusing.   Are you trying to use your Gentoo box as a DHCP server or a game server, or both?  

You don't necessarily 'connect' to a DHCP server, your PC sends out a request for an address during the network initialization stages, and the DHCP server will answer back with an address, and record it...in DHCP speak, "leasing".

Give us some more details, and perhaps we can help you out better.

----------

## Rain Designs

I am being a little confusing.  I want to run a LAN gaming server.  I tried just plugging everything into the switch, but the clients couldn't find my server.  My server also didn't have an ip address.  Well it was probably 127.0.0.1, anyway.

I just want to know how I can set up my network/server so that clients can connect to the server.  I would assume that setting up dhcp on my server would solve this problem.

I hope that clears things up

Thanks for the quick response!

-Rain

----------

## mastah

Configure your server and all clients manual.

Set your server's ip to 192.168.0.1 and the other clients to 192.168.0.2 ,3 ,4 ,5 etc.. . Set the gateway on the clients to 192.168.0.1 (your server) and put them on the same subnet mask ( 255.255.255.0 ). should work.

Best way 'imo' in this case instead of setting up a dhcp server, assuming that this is just a temporary setup for lan-party or something ?  :Smile:  (unless you got many clients)

169.0 ip-range = default microsoft settings

Good luck.

----------

## rizzo

Yes for DHCP your server needs to have an IP,and have that IP range defined inthe dhcp.conf file.  127.0.0.1 will not work, that is just a localhost IP.  And yes the 169.x.x.x is some Microsoft thing that DHCP clients assign themselves when they can't find a DHCP server.

----------

## Rain Designs

that was exactly what I was looking for mastha, Thanks!  It is just for a lan party.

Thanks for the help,

-Rain

Sorry for the double post  :Sad: 

----------

## mastah

heh np  :Smile: 

i guess you were having problems too reaching the forum   :Question: 

----------

## Rain Designs

yeah for some reason I couldn't view the forums.  I'm not sure why.

But thats why I had the double post.

----------

